# Fu Zhong Wen Fajing



## bigfootsquatch (May 21, 2008)

I don't know if this has been posted but:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flJtKBTlKL8&feature=related


----------



## ggg214 (May 23, 2008)

Fu, as i know, is yang style. does yang style have fa jing training?


----------



## bigfootsquatch (May 23, 2008)

ggg214 said:


> Fu, as i know, is yang style. does yang style have fa jing training?


 
Yes, traditional yang style has fa jing training in it. You'll have to wait for a more knowledgeable person to answer your question more fully. I believe that Yang Lu Chan began to conceal the fa jing within the form itself when he formed his own style. Cheng Fu continued the process in his big frame tai chi. This is why many consider Cheng Fu's form watered down. They can not see the fa jing like in the Chen style, and many teachers do not stick around long enough with their teachers to get the full training. This means that many people teaching have not developed a proper understanding of the mechanics of the form, treating it like a dance rather than a martial art. Also, I believe yang style has separate training methods from the form for fa jing as well. 

Another thing to note, in Mastering Yang Style Taijiquan by Fu Zhong Wen, he notes that when Cheng Fu originally began teaching the yang style his kicks still retained "sound of the wind"(or something like that), though he later completely concealed the fa jing within the form. 

If you ever care to see the original method of doing the kicks, Yang Jwing Ming demonstrates them within his form(or his version of it). Chen Pan Ling's form(I believe he studied with Shao Hou, along with others) also does kicks using the older method.

*If I'm wrong about any of this, please let me know guys*


----------



## Formosa Neijia (May 24, 2008)

bigfootsquatch said:


> Chen Pan Ling's form(I believe he studied with Shao Hou, along with others) also does kicks using the older method.
> 
> *If I'm wrong about any of this, please let me know guys*



I study Chen Pan-ling's taiji with his son, Chen Yun-ching. We do the kicks in the form slowly except for the crescent kicks at the end, which are a little quicker. But hardly like the wind.


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 24, 2008)

bigfootsquatch said:


> I don't know if this has been posted but:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=flJtKBTlKL8&feature=related


 
Thanks, I always like watching videos of Fu Zhongwen, I only wish there was a video of Fu Zhongwen in his prime because I have been told on these videos, although you can see he has great skill, he was better when he was younger.



ggg214 said:


> Fu, as i know, is yang style. does yang style have fa jing training?


 
Yes, yes it does, but we like to keep it a secret to surprise people :EG:


----------

